# Anyone going to Panama next week



## striper sniper (Oct 3, 2014)

Going g down next week, hoping to find someone to fish with.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dang, in Destin right now. Was S'posed to come down next weekend but a longtime friends getting married tomorrow,  so came down a week early. Would of took up your offer otherwise. Have fun and good luck though!


----------



## striper sniper (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not taking boat, looking to jump in with someone but doubt it will happen. No one just wants to take a someone they've never met out.


----------



## gunnurse (Oct 5, 2014)

*panama*

I'm going to go next week Fri - Tue. I'm going to hit it off the piers. Hope we have some luck.


----------



## striper sniper (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like I'll be hitting a pier also. Never fished one and figured they sucker but had a few buddy's tell me they produce pretty good fish so feeling a little better about them.


----------



## csu41826 (Oct 7, 2014)

ill be there 15th-18th


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 8, 2014)

A huge blackfin tuna was caught off the pier last weekend.  Kings are being caught, and pompano are showing up now.  I will be there, my boat is a 16 ft flats boat, if I had room I would ask you, but my gf is going and wants to fish, my boat mechanic will be fishing too, going to be crowded, I will probably not be able to fish and end up poling the whole time.  Mounting a trolling motor on the boat this weekend....so I might be able to fish. Msg. your number, if my gf decides not to go I will call you..


----------



## striper sniper (Oct 14, 2014)

Forgot to look at forum before I left. I did a little surf fishing each morning but only had 2 hits and both came off. Saw one of them jump and looked like a lady fish or something like that. I just threw a little spoon the whole time. It was real shallow where we were and I should have waded out but didnt. You could walk out 40 ft and water still below knees. We ended up getting on a 6 hr charter with Benji Kelley boat was Miss Kelley. We boated alot of fish but had to throw reds and amberjack back. Kept vermillion snapper, scamp and a little mackerel. I gave away most of the mackerel because people say it's not good after you freeze it, It was a fun trip. There were several guys surf fishing everyday for hours and I talked to them and they weren't catching anything, they were bottom fishing.  I just don't have much luck in populated beach areas.


----------



## spaz1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I will be at cape San Blas the 15 Thur the 19 kayak fishing in the Port ST. Joe bay and Dead lake rec area!


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 14, 2014)

I am leaving tommow night goint to PCB till Sunday /Where are you staying ?I will be near the state park .hoping to fish the pier at the state park some .


----------

